# maclesfield....



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

how amusing to approach from the east and see a big handmade sign pointing and saying

"""english chip shop"""

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

should not that read,English chip shop.

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Wheres that?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

doh cabby  

the "e" was the joke :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> doh cabby
> 
> the "e" was the joke :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Then presumably so was ¨maclesfield¨for Macclesfield? :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like English Chip shops

Like Indian food occasionally, but prefer my chip shops to be English

You can get Hollands pies and puddings :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Then presumably so was ¨maclesfield¨for Macclesfield? :?


i take it when a hot chick says fancy a bit of "slup" and tickle you wont know what she s on about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i do and its not often i miss a "c" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know how many people in Macclesfield knows where the 'english chip shop' is - but I bet most Macclesfieldians know where this shop is!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Foreigners*

But that Chippy is only English Style.

It is owned and run By Eastern Europeans now.

So the Sign needs to be Updated.

TM


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Foreigners*



teemyob said:


> But that Chippy is only English Style.
> 
> It is owned and run By Eastern Europeans now.
> 
> ...


oh no.....

"i was going to call in at some point and expected a welcome like this" he said "thong in cheek" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/jVuTCnmVoy


----------

